# c02 tank



## Ricker (Nov 23, 2007)

Well at work we have been calling the pepsi man to come out and take a c02 tank. It is full. For about 6 months now we have been calling them no show. So I asked my manager if I can have it he said if they don't come by next week I can have the one that is full for free. I told him why he said IDK lol just get it out of here. So I was wanting to know is there a way I can fix this to make it were I can use it for my 55 to pump c02 into it? I really don't know about all this but help of any kind will be awesome.


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2008)

Yes, you can use it on your 55g, but you'll need a regulator, check valve, tubing, and needle valve at minimum. You can find them all here: http://www.bestaquariumregulator.com. The co2 tank is about half the cost of the whole co2 system together, so you still have alot to buy. And that is assuming that a regulator used for aquariums would fit on that co2 tank.

If you want cheaper equipment (not much cheaper.......you get what you pay for), then you can search on ebay for a Milwaukee regulator. Rex's are better built though and rarely mess up. You'll still need a brass check valve if you get the Milwaukee.


Before you start injecting co2 into the tank, you should increase your lighting. A low light tank doesn't really need co2 injection because the plants don't grow very fast at all. It doesn't hurt, but if you are going to spend money on a co2 setup, then you might as well have enough light to make it worth it.


----------



## Ricker (Nov 23, 2007)

YA I am getting new light before that. I was just wanting to know if it would be possible before I brought it home and it just sit there cause I cant use it.


----------

